# Koiteich Wasserwerte erfassen



## Testpilot (26. Aug. 2009)

Hi zusammen,
nachdem unser Koiteich nun so weit fertig ist und der Filter am einfahren ist,
möchte ich die Wasserwerte gerne auf elektronischem Wege erfassen.

Folgende Werte möchte ich erfassen (bitte um Korrektur falls ich etwas vergessen habe), 
KH, GH, PH sowie Wassertemperatur.
Ich habe vor einiger Zeit bereits das Basissystem von IKS kostengünstig erworben. Ich müsste "lediglich" noch die Sensoren erwerben, welche allerdings eine Menge Geld kosten. Meines Wissens ist das Messen des KH Wertes nicht mit der IKS möglich(?)

Bevor ich jetzt viel Geld für den Ausbau der IKS ausgebe hätte ich gerne gewusst ob es kostengünstigere evtl auch bessere Möglichkeiten der elektronischen erfassung gibt.

Danke
Gruß
Timo


----------



## Testpilot (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koiteich Wasserwerte erfassen*

Keiner von Euch erfasst seine Wasserwerte auf diese Art???


----------



## squidy (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteich Wasserwerte erfassen*

hi timo

ich binn auch schon einige zeit auf der suche nach einer alternative zu den teuren IKS systemen 

schau mal bei greisinger da gibt es mal sicher ein messgerät mit PH/temp/Redox für GH und KH binn ich noch nicht fündig geworden.

hier unter 6.) steht "Teilt man die elektrische Leitfähigkeit von Leitungswasser, gemessen in µS/cm, durch die Zahl 35, so findet man die in etwa die Gesamthärte, gemessen in °dGH." das würde heissen mit TDS/EC/ppm müsste man die GH bestimmen können, z.m. eine veränderung feststellen und dann per tröpfchentest nachmessen 

das hier ist evtl auch noch interessant 

lg remo


----------



## Gredi (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Koiteich Wasserwerte erfassen*

davon bin ich total begeistert und ne echte Alternative zur IKS


----------

